# LF: Scottish Font



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Looking for a traditional Scottish font; perhaps Scottish Gaelic. Olde English must have a Scotch version me thinks...it would be better with less wank in it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Google - Scottish font a few of the about 1,920,000 results.....  

Free scottish fonts @ fontspace.com









Scottish Fonts : MyFonts









Celtic Fonts, Celtic Designs, knot work, alphabet letter images, free to download









etc.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

As a pro Goog'ler I went that route but didn't tumble upon much of what I was looking for.  The middle one is interesting. I am looking to get a tatoo "Ginger" down the back of by tricep. I'm of Scottish descent, have red hair and want to show my ginger pride as we are becoming scarce. 

Looking for something along the Scottish Celtic lines....the middle option you showed is along the lines of what I'm looking for.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

IIRC the middle style is an Uncial type of lettering, try searching on that as a term, also Carolingian Miniscule, see if you come up with anything you like.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The middle one is widely used (_very_ widely used) at Highland Games and ads for Scottish stuff ...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

You got it right with Unical; now to find the right one!

Free uncial fonts @ fontspace.com

TypeOff. » Blog Archive » Gaelic and/or Uncial Fonts

Scottish Fonts : MyFonts

Just in case you guys were curious...


----------

